# Coyotes with a .22 pellet gun



## auntoldstory

i have a bit of a coyote problem..there is three of them that run around my yeard harrassing my dog and the neighbors kid..I was looking at a .22 caliber pellet gun that shoots at 800 fps..I was told if you shot a deer in the head with this gun you can bring him down..so im assuming I could use this to take care of my coyote problem. Will it work..


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

if you are going to hunt coyotes with a airgun buy a PCP airgun. more power here is one i recomend

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=365


----------



## ParkerBoy

DONT EVAN TRY IT........ If anything use a 22. or bigger no sense in injuring it. And yes maybe bring a deer down if you 3 feet away


----------



## Steele_84

I think you could kill a coyote with it if you could get one to come close enough would have to be a head shot. I wouldn't do it ,but if you're a good shot and you don't have any other choice go ahead.


----------



## coyote_buster

Don't even think about it. Either get a centerfire or a .22 mag. I garunteee if you take this to the coyote hunting forum that is what they will say.


----------



## weasle414

:eyeroll:

I thought it was bad when my dad bought me a 17hmr to use for coyotes... At least that'll kill them with a good shot and not just piss them off untill they die from lead poisoning. If you absolutely cannot get a centerfire rifle at least get a 22 mag or a shotgun. And if that's not possible, get a .22lr with CCI stingers and shoot them at 10 yards. But don't even think about using a pellet gun on them.


----------



## Steele_84

Oh my bad I thought you were talking about a .22lr I was sleepy. No don't try it cause theres always a possibility you could get bitten. I've shot a coyote with a .22lr once at 10 yards I missed his head and shot his ear he was ****** he lunged at me and my uncle shot him in in the head with a 12 gauge
but I would have been messed up if he got me (I was only 9)


----------



## coyote_buster

800 fps iss about what i would prefer on rabbits. My 650 fps pellet gun getts the job done but only at very close range.


----------



## diggity

You pellet gun guys make me laugh.. You can not be serious with this one.. I can even think of a pellet gun with a shot to eyes over 15 yards that could drop one dead.... I wouldn't even think of going for one with a regular .22lr with out two buddies to back me up with insta shots...

Please don't fuel the anti's any more then they already are... save the pellets for the birds and tree rats..


----------



## R y a n

auntoldstory said:


> i have a bit of a coyote problem..there is three of them that run around my yeard harrassing my dog and the neighbors kid..I was looking at a .22 caliber pellet gun that shoots at 800 fps..I was told if you shot a deer in the head with this gun you can bring him down..so im assuming I could use this to take care of my coyote problem. Will it work..


You need to check your local laws on shooting furbearers to determine what the legal weapons are.

In no way should you be using a pellet gun. There are too many risks even if it is legal.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman

I will guarantee you that you will not kill them with a 22 caliber pellet gun. It is even unlikely that they will die later, but they will be miserable for a few weeks. This isn't hunting it is animal cruelty. Use the right weapons for the job at hand. 
There are pellet guns that will do it, but they will cost you a mint. I can't remember the caliber that Lewis and Clark carried, but it would kill deer. Napoleon's outriders also carried air rifles and would kill opposing armies scouts. If I remember right these were in the 45 caliber range.


----------



## gentleman4561

get a 22 mag or lr


----------



## coyote_buster

dont even use a lr, mag at minumum.


----------



## dusktalk

You failed to mention whether or not you live in town...? If you have neighbors all around you dont shoot it with anything bigger than a pellet gun. Of course it is highly unlikely you will kill it, but that is better than killing a neighbor! I know if my neighbor started firing off rifles and my kids were out playing I'm going to beat the brakes off of him! Anyway, a pellet gun (strong enough) would at least run them out of the area. I'm all about being humane, but I wouldn't let em run around my place endangering my pets or kids. I've never saw or heard of an injured coyote (that isn't cornered) go after anybody!


----------



## hunterslife

I would recamend a 16 or a 20gage shotgun


----------



## coyote_buster

why not 12


----------



## weasle414

hunterslife said:


> I would recamend a 16 or a 20gage shotgun


That's one expensive coyote hunt as far as shotgun shooting goes. 16 guage shells can't even be found anywhere around here, save for maybe Cabela's. If you shoot a coyote with a shotgun, go with a 12, they're cheaper and more likely to put them down dead with one shot. Besides, the 16 guage isn't even offered in 3" or 3 1/2" shells, only 2 3/4". I'd use 2 3/4" if it was a 12, even though I'd preffer 3", but I don't know if the 16 in 2 3/4" would have enough oomff. :2cents:

12 guage, 3", 1/4 oz., 04 - 00 lead, full choke, will put the fur on the rack just about every time you get one in range.


----------



## carp_killer

:eyeroll: i wouldnt even reccomend a .22 lr for yotes at the minimum i would use a .22 mag at really close range but would much rather use a .223 and yes a angered coyote will lunge at you i have seen it happen while trapping before. if you decide to go with a shotgun i would reccomend a slug not shot i killed one last year with a 20g and it went down almost instantly that was with a 3 inch shell but i would say if your going to use the shotgun go with the 12g is you do not want to spend the money to purchase one of these guns if you dont already have them you could always trap them there are several products on the market that would work for you and you wouldnt have to worry so much about catching your dogs


----------



## singlesix

If you live in a town or village (like me), you probably can't get away with anything bigger than an air rifle. My .177 Beeman throws a lead pellet @ 1000fps and it kills woodchucks with one shot. I bet a .22cal air rifle on a coyote that's in your yard will send him running, if not kill him. Chances are, if you hit him above the diaphragm or head, he'll die eventually. Then the problem isn't in your yard anymore.


----------



## ishootstuff

Go 2 wal mart and get urself a cheap 16 gauge shotgun itll bring em down


----------



## coyote_buster

Did weasle not get through to you guys about a 16 gauge shotgun. 12 would be a better choice. And for the other guy. the kids .22 pellet rifle shoots less speed then your woodchuck gun does. Plus what are the chances of getting a coyote within range of a pellet gun.


----------



## singlesix

HELLO?? SOUNDS LIKE HE LIVES IN TOWN. IS THAT SO HARD TO GRASP???


----------



## 308

16 gauge with the right load and shot placement will drop em like a rock :withstupid:


----------



## R y a n

This topic has fast lost it's usefulness. We now have guys argueing about so many different things I'm not even sure what is being discussed, let alone if the new person with 2 posts who started this thread even comes around anymore and cares about the most recent posts....

Ryan


----------

